# Not going to lose my goat



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

He guy who bought my billy goat never came to get him this weekend so I guess that mean he's staying for a couple more days whooooew or he just doesn't want him anymore idk what do you guys think


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hard to say. I would contact him and give him a specific date to pick him up or you will relist him for sale.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Hard to say. I would contact him and give him a specific date to pick him up or you will relist him for sale.


I agree


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Hard to say. I would contact him and give him a specific date to pick him up or you will relist him for sale.


Yhea we have done that calling him I called the guy Friday and he said he would came get him Saturday morning and never did so I don't now what to do I just may say I'm not going to sell you to him you didn't came on the data so you can't have him I don't know I kind don't want to get ride of him sad face


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

magpie said:


> Yhea we have done that calling him I called the guy Friday and he said he would came get him Saturday morning and never did so I don't now what to do I just may say I'm not going to sell you to him you didn't came on the data so you can't have him I don't know I kind don't want to get ride of him sad face


Did the guy give you a deposit? If not, you might want to contact him and tell him he needs to pick the goat up by a certain day, or you will either re-sell him or keep him. But, be careful, you don't want to be known as a breeder that goes back on your word!

I learned the hard way this year about people that don't pay for and pick up bucklings! This lady really wanted a buckling I had- nice looking, registered Alpine. She couldn't get him until after our County Fair. I waited for her to call, told 2 other people he was sold, so they got other bucks- and she never called! I finally called and left a couple messages. Finally, she answered and said, "Oh, we decided to get a doe instead, but, can we breed her to your buck"? I was flabbergasted! I turned down 2 for sure sales for her, and now, I have wethered the buckling and he is on his way to freezer camp. I had more problems with people this year than ever before. From now on, deposits!

So, if you are going to sell your kids, get a deposit, or tell them the goat might not be available when they decide to come and get it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you already called him to pick up the goat, then I would just go ahead and relist him for sale.


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> Did the guy give you a deposit? If not, you might want to contact him and tell him he needs to pick the goat up by a certain day, or you will either re-sell him or keep him. But, be careful, you don't want to be known as a breeder that goes back on your word! I learned the hard way this year about people that don't pay for and pick up bucklings! This lady really wanted a buckling I had- nice looking, registered Alpine. She couldn't get him until after our County Fair. I waited for her to call, told 2 other people he was sold, so they got other bucks- and she never called! I finally called and left a couple messages. Finally, she answered and said, "Oh, we decided to get a doe instead, but, can we breed her to your buck"? I was flabbergasted! I turned down 2 for sure sales for her, and now, I have wethered the buckling and he is on his way to freezer camp. I had more problems with people this year than ever before. From now on, deposits! So, if you are going to sell your kids, get a deposit, or tell them the goat might not be available when they decide to come and get it!


Yea true that would be bad sorry that happen I'm just getting tried of people say they will came puck something or or do something and never do it if he does came I will keep him in mean he is and grand champion billy goat from fair I can always keep him have him breed some of my doe's and maybe sell the kids idk


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Unfortunately, I guess deposits are the way to go! People's words just don't mean anything anymore!


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> Unfortunately, I guess deposits are the way to go! People's words just don't mean anything anymore!


Yea I known and it get old to I'm mean I'm not trying to be roughed but that my feelng


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Well..... we put down a deposit on our Buck.... and had to change the pickup date twice.... (once cause I really wanted to wait til he was a full 8weeks, once cause of scheduling days off of work so I could be home while he settles in)... But I do fully intend on getting our little Boy!!!! 
just to reassure you Breeders there are some responsible folks out there too!! 
(I wont know if I got those days off of work until next week so hope I dont have to change the pickup date again, but am nervous, he is only 7 lbs currently and we have big bossy standards and medium size does)....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No deposit, no pickup as scheduled or re-scheduled, goat needs to go up for sale again.


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> No deposit, no pickup as scheduled or re-scheduled, goat needs to go up for sale again.


Yea it's getting hard when people do this


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I accept free reservations before kids are born. After they are born, I ask for a $50 deposit. It helps to sift through the people who are really serious.


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> I accept free reservations before kids are born. After they are born, I ask for a $50 deposit. It helps to sift through the people who are really serious.


Yea I will thank you guys


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Go to a few websites of well known breeders ... the breed does NOT matter. Read their rules for payments, ordering kids and such and you will get an excellent idea of where you need to be on selling your stock.

You may think they are pretty tough on their buyers but believe me they are not. If all people who sold stock or pets followed these rules ... More people would learn to carry thru on their promises.


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

DesertRose said:


> Go to a few websites of well known breeders ... the breed does NOT matter. Read their rules for payments, ordering kids and such and you will get an excellent idea of where you need to be on selling your stock. You may think they are pretty tough on their buyers but believe me they are not. If all people who sold stock or pets followed these rules ... More people would learn to carry thru on their promises.


Oh okay thank you so much I will have to do that thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

magpie said:


> Yea it's getting hard when people do this


 I am sorry 
It has to be this way. I sadly, had to change the way we held goats and for how long, now, I have a signed by both parties contract, with a pickup date, agreed upon, by both parties, that must be met. When I first started out, I put a lot of trust in my buyers and found, there were those that took great advantage of it. We held onto goats for months on end, before pickup or buyers never showed. We then lost out on sales for these goats to get homes, plus, lost out on people who were waiting on certain goats they liked in case a buyer backed out, because they found another goat breeder and couldn't wait. We fed, doctored, wormed, cared for these goats, when needed. We were literally paying for their keep, free of charge. 
Unfortunately, the world isn't filled with honest people, which is sad, I use to give them the benefit of the doubt. But, I can't do it that way anymore. 
I am now very strict and will take 1/2 down non-refundable deposit, this way, I don't run into buyers backing out. I want serious buyers, not ones that want, but can't have and will hold a goat, so no one else can purchase it either, which is not fair to anyone. I know of some, that have to sell their goats, to get one of my goats. But end up not selling theirs to get mine. I feel bad, but, I cannot wait to long and without deposit. It isn't fair to the goat or me, having to hold that goat for too long. 
Hope this makes sense.


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> I am sorry  It has to be this way. I sadly, had to change the way we held goats and for how long, now, I have a signed by both parties contract, with a pickup date, agreed upon, by both parties, that must be met. When I first started out, I put a lot of trust in my buyers and found, there were those that took great advantage of it. We held onto goats for months on end, before pickup or buyers never showed. We then lost out on sales for these goats to get homes, plus, lost out on people who were waiting on certain goats they liked in case a buyer backed out, because they found another goat breeder and couldn't wait. We fed, doctored, wormed, cared for these goats, when needed. We were literally paying for their keep, free of charge. Unfortunately, the world isn't filled with honest people, which is sad, I use to give them the benefit of the doubt. But, I can't do it that way anymore. I am now very strict and will take 1/2 down non-refundable deposit, this way, I don't run into buyers backing out. I want serious buyers, not ones that want, but can't have and will hold a goat, so no one else can purchase it either, which is not fair to anyone. I know of some, that have to sell their goats, to get one of my goats. But end up not selling theirs to get mine. I feel bad, but, I cannot wait to long and without deposit. It isn't fair to the goat or me, having to hold that goat for too long. Hope this makes sense.


Yea I know and it does thanks I'm just hate it when people do this it make it hard ion me


----------

